# No dejen de ver esto , iluminacion



## fernandob (Jun 14, 2009)

lo encontre de casualidad, si lo ven interesante y lo pueden copiar sin necesitar entrar en youtube (por si mañana no esta) , me parece buenisimo y un ejemplo de como si empre hay cosas sencillas y magnificas.

YouTube - Botellas que iluminan


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey, buenisima la idea, seria bueno implementarlo y asi se contribuiria mas con lo del ahorro de energia.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 14, 2009)

Super Buenisimo.

La verdas, por lo que vi. Se alumbra mas uno de esos "inventos" que un foco normal de 100W.

Me gustaria que alumbraran aún de Noche... .

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 14, 2009)

no dejamso de pensar que un simple vidrio de ja pasar la luz.
tampoco que eso hace de prisma .
pero lo buenisimo es ver como a vecs uno se olvida de lo sencillo, (la luz ya esta ahi , solo habia que dejarla entrar) .
y ademas en este caso como con formas o piezas increiblemente sencillas se logran cosas satisfactrias , donde uno estaria diseñando un equipo con espejos y lentes para atrapar la luz desde cualquier angulo.


----------



## mabauti (Jun 14, 2009)

yo me quede


----------



## electrodan (Jun 14, 2009)

No entiendo como funcionan...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 14, 2009)

es una botella llena de agua limpia.
el agua es un liquido cristalino, pr ende refleja la luz.
la luz solar entra por la parte sùperior y luego "rebota" en los prismas q forman las moléculas del agua y asi transportan la luz solar hacia dentro de la casa.

es más q simple.

saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 14, 2009)

Funcionan como las claraboyas Electrodan.

Usan el agua para dispersar la luz. La única contra que tienen es que de noche "no iluminan"  
Simplemente dejan pasar la luz del sol a través del techo, pero de manera bastante ingeniosa, simple y barata. Está bueno.

Saludos


----------



## rulkasdj (Jun 14, 2009)

genial, y extremadamente simple. 

Porque no se me ocurrio a mi , las venderia por 2$ en el sarmiento. jajaaja


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 14, 2009)

Perforar un techo para poner eso es criminal :x    Jamas van a poder hacer un cierre confiable entre la botella y la chapa. Cuanto puede durar pegado con brea o silicona!

Encima es poca luz! Eso lo unico que hace es dispersar la luz incidente en un area igual a la seccion de la botella. Para eso que ponga una claraboya o si es un techo nuevo que le intercale chapas de fibra como se hizo en galpones toda la vida !


----------



## Fortivo (Jun 14, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Perforar un techo para poner eso es criminal :x    Jamas van a poder hacer un cierre confiable entre la botella y la chapa. Cuanto puede durar pegado con brea o silicona!
> 
> Encima es poca luz! Eso lo unico que hace es dispersar la luz incidente en un area igual a la seccion de la botella. Para eso que ponga una claraboya o si es un techo nuevo que le intercale chapas de fibra como se hizo en galpones toda la vida !



exacto, tambien aciendo patios de luz centrales pueden dar luz a la casa sin ninguna complicacion.


----------



## rash (Jun 14, 2009)

Opino lo mismo que Eduardo, hacer un agujero en el tejado y colocar una botella de agua para que entre la luz creo que sólo va a dar problemas de estanqueidad, además al poco tiempo el agua se enturbia y ya no "ilumina" tanto... muchísimo mejor es utilizar para esos tejados que salen en el video placas de poliester o policarbonato, aseguran una estanqueidad total y se pueden adaptar a cualquier tamaño y superficie...

El hecho de utilizar la luz natural y dirigirla hacia alguna habitación no es ninguna novedad y existen empresas especializadas en este tipo de iluminación y en ningún caso se utiliza agua para tal fín...
por aquí se conocen como tubos de luz  http://www.espaciosolar.com/tubos_de_luz.html 

Ahora bien, el hecho de que alguien piense y utilize unas botellas de agua, es una buena idea, sobre todo para cubrir horas de televisión por los medios....

...saludos


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (Jun 18, 2009)

son ideas nuevas q a ninguno de nosotros se nos ocurrieron y pss se trata de ahorar.
no creo que una persona pobre tenga para comprar tejas q permitan la entrada de la luz ya q estas son un poco mas costosas q las normales entonces es buen invento para aquellas personas de bajos recursos


----------



## fernandob (Jun 18, 2009)

EXACTO alfonos.

dificilmente hay aalgo que una vez inventado no se pueda mejorar una y mil veces.........pero hasta que a uno solo se le ocurre.......los demas ni idea tenian.

cuantos sabian de el efecto que se lograba y con esa sencillez ?

ese es el punto : 
la idea, como de algo sencillo se puede lograr algo muy bueno.

seguro que en vez de esas botellas que son UNA PORQUERIA ya que se deben llenar de hongos con el tiempo se podrian poner paneles de mayor superficie, de vidrio doble y grueso, incluso hay claraboyas con espejos que mandan la luz hacia abajo.

no se pierdan !
como dije, una vez que esta todos podemso mejorar cualquier cosa.
no se pierdan ! no mensoprecien algo que NO SE LES HABRIA OCURRIDO .

saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 18, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ...EXACTO alfonos.
> 
> dificilmente hay aalgo que una vez inventado no se pueda mejorar una y mil veces.........pero hasta que a uno solo se le ocurre.......los demas ni idea tenian......



antiguo proverbio ingles: "NO HAY NADA QUE NO SE PUEDA HACER MAS BARATO Y PEOR"


----------



## capitanp (Jun 18, 2009)

Realmente es una solucion elegante y casi sin costo para personas de bajos recursos


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (Jun 18, 2009)

pienso lo mismo una buena solucion para personas de bajos recursos


----------



## Selkir (Jun 18, 2009)

Pienso lo mismo, es una solución un poco chapuza, pero claro, si os fijáis el reportaje está hecho en un sitio donde la gente parece que carece de bastantes recursos económicos, por lo tanto hay que inventarse maneras de ahorrar esos pocos recursos de los que disponen. Sin duda yo haría lo mismo


----------



## unleased! (Jun 18, 2009)

alfonsoj2021 dijo:
			
		

> pienso lo mismo una buena solucion para personas de bajos recursos





			
				capitanp dijo:
			
		

> Realmente es una solucion elegante y casi sin costo para personas de bajos recursos


Si al hacer los agujeros para instalar el "invento" se les va la mano y rompe la chapa del tejado por donde no debe, entonces creo que no le hará mucha gracia al de las botellitas.

Además, según creo yo, el agua de las botellas que están expuestas al sol, con el tiempo se torna en un color verdoso por lo que es necesario sustituir cada x tiempo el agua.

Otra cosa mas es que solo funciona en casas de planta baja, por lo que los que vivan en un bloque de viviendas que se olviden del invento, ya que sobre sus cabezas no está el tejado si no el vecino. Solo se veneficiarían los que viven en el atico.

Esperemos que no esté patentado ya que si rellenamos una botella de agua, aunque la destinemos a beber tendremos que pagar regalias!

Saludos.


----------



## elmo2 (Jun 18, 2009)

el video lo habia visto hace unos 8 meses en una web sobre tecnologias ecologicas y economicas, pero no estaba en español...

en la version del video que vi, mencionan que al agua le agregan un poco de cloro para que no se enturbie el agua, y tambien mencionan que, en el lugar donde vive el que lo invento, son comunes y prolongados los cortes de energia electrica ademas de no ser tan barata la energia electrica...

asi que este invento es una perfectisima solucion. muy barata, muy facil de instalar y no necesita de mantenimiento especializado...

asi que no seamos tan negativos...

porque no sabemos cuando esta invencion nos podria servir a nosotros...

saludos...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 18, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> alfonsoj2021 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo calculas para la botella de vino de 750cmm
si se rompe mucho el agujero pasamos a la de agua de 1,5 litros.
si seguimos rompiendo de mas vamos a la 7UP de 2,25 litros.
si igual se nos fue la mano (ya estamos medio borrachos, me parece que la primer botella venia llena antes de comenzar el agujero    ).
le metemos la damajuana de 5 litros.

 

y si usamso la damajuana........mejor que mejor:
mediodia:
buena luz, se calienta la damajuana:
le hacemos unos agujeritos Y TENEMOS AGUA CALIENTE !
cuando casi nos quedamos sin luz es que se acabo el agua   

no, en serio.
solo hace falta uno que lo piense un poco mas y haga una matriz para una pieza adecuada, de material adecuado.
y la vende en esos barrios como agua.
una pieza de un material plastico economico, con bordes hacia afuera que se dapte bastante bien a ese tipo de techos , plastico que no se jorobe con los rayos UV  y demas cosas especifico para ese uso.
en fin , son 2 piezas, la lampar ainterior y la tapa, se podria hacer a un costo baratisimo, como cualquier porqueria plastica de bazar.

tapas de distintos tipos segun el sol que tenga uno (asi se exporta a otros planetas).
la parte de adentro la hice para señoras, pero se puede hacer con otros motivos sexuales o incluso para distribuir mejor la luz.

ven criticones, la idea es buena, y da mara mas.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 18, 2009)

...
Que quede claaroaaf--ae clarooo quyyeeeque--- yaaaaa stahhba Vaxhiiiiiaaaaa laaaa bothella. HIP!

Salud. Me inclino por un Jack Daniel´s.

Saludos.


----------



## Don Barredora (Jun 19, 2009)

Muy buena la idea, nunca lo habia visto.


----------



## asherar (Jun 19, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Otra cosa mas es que solo funciona en casas de planta baja, por lo que los que vivan en un bloque de viviendas que se olviden del invento, ya que sobre sus cabezas no está el tejado si no el vecino. Solo se veneficiarían los que viven en el atico.
> ...



El invento puede modificarse fácilmente para distribuir luz de la terraza hacia pisos intermedios.

Sólo hay que entender la física del proceso, aplicar un poco de ingeniería a la idea, 
y no ser tan pesimista !

La idea un poco más refinada está acá: 

http://www.espaciosolar.com/fibra_optica.html

Saludos


----------

